# Livery in West Kent (Hadlow)



## Rattie (15 June 2016)

Hi, due to a change of job I am looking for DIY/Assisted DIY in Hadlow and surrounding areas. I don't want to go towards Tonbridge but ideally Plaxtol, Mereworth etc.

Can anyone recommend any yards?


----------

